# ECF Game 3: Heat @ Pacers (5/26 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, May 26, 2013 | 8:30 pm | TV: TNT*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If I'm laying money it would be on Indy. Interested to see if there will be any adjustments or just more of the same old.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade is gonna be suspended so Miller will have to step up. Maybe have another great playoff game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

League's still reviewing the Wade play. No answer til tomorrow (today).

Wasted a good jumpshooting game from Wade, which really irks me. Hopefully he can keep up his play. No huge issue with the way the Big 3 have played mostly, strangely. Role players need to step up, which sucks since we're going on the road.

Road Warriors time.


----------



## Major Bounce (May 2, 2010)

Hoping for a bounce back in a major way! Its time to go to work


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Honestly from last year with less talent we were in the second round when we played the pacers and lost were down 2-1. The next round the celtics won 3 straight against us and we pulled through. 

The only thing that is weird/disturbing is that this team this season reflects the 2009 Cavs almost to a T.

66 win season.

Crushing opponents in the first 2 rounds. 

A Lebron game winner in the East Finals...On the EXACT same date. 

Lebron doing everything himself.

Hibbert = the Dwight of 09.



Look at Lebron's stats though in that series, I forgot how un****ingbelievable he was there. Look at those game by game stats....like jesus christ.

http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2009/matchup/_/teams/magic-cavaliers


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ed Malloy tonight. Yay.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Coach Spo, we're in a bad spot. It's time to resort to desperate measures of yesteryear!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 4m
> Dwayne Wade assessed flagrant foul-1 for hit on Lance Stephenson in Game 2. No further upgrades/discipline.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully a bounce back game...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good D for 20 of 24....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2CB for the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio just finish...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds like there's a large Heat contingent.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, nice hook by UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD with the J then the created hook.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD!, nice


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shitty interior D to start. Letting the bigs get easy space.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

West...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dbrick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God we look small against this frontline


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice move by Rio.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Then he sinks too far away from West in the corner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 333 again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio nice


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with another J.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD again. Good offensive start so far, need better D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just shitty D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade nice


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Both teams on fire so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Neither team can miss.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great post move by LeBron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How their shooters are shooting this well, is beyond me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weaaaaak


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 on UD now. Lets see if Shane can actually find his friggin stroke.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Awful defending on their threes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too tough a LeJ.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Udonis is working it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah CB


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

George is getting some ridic calls in transition the past two games. The whole theory about letting them play in the playoffs is a myth.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dafuq is that call!?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Travel by Allen...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Immediate dogshit from Ray. Yay.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JUDAS!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bit of a switch in the rotation. Mario comes out and Ray, not Cole, 1st guard in.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron should step it up, although it's hard when so many Pacers players re keeping an eye on you. But he has no rebounds and is 1-3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The good:

- Offense from those not named LeBron
- We're hitting shots

The bad:
- West/Hibbert continue dominating us
- They're hitting 3's
- Our D sucks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

George Hill has replaced Kevin Durant.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with the post hook


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Hill, these calls are absurd


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole loses the sleeve. Didn't work out I guess...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Where's the charge call for Battier?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

I hope that foul goes against Hibbert.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

BIG thrown down!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hibbert and LeBron collided midair and Hibbert suffered the worst of it.

Damn. LeBron had time and space to go at the rim there.

Good O. Bad D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Judas Buttlesworth...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

34-30 after 1

D still having issues, but good to see others helping Lebron out early on.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Too bad Hibbert has no fouls and West only has one.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Is ray allen playing like this on purpose? Did Boston send him to tank on us in the playoffs?

He is a negative for us. Put in MILLER


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron in the post. That's whjat we need.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's had better success tonight with his back to the basket, than facing up. Needs to stick with it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick reverse by Bird


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Andersen!

Hibbert went out too look at his hand. Good for us.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice hustle by Nole, although the clock went little earlier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron scores in the post again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

YEs MBP


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't listen to Reggie, Joel! You're still my boy! You'd be playing but Spo is a Canadian hater!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bron working the post were he is essentially unstoppable


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

We need to keep make points now when their anchor is out. So Bosh and Wade must get in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If Lebron isnt on the bench after this timeout, then he's going 48.

If he does sit, then Wade and/or Bosh have to keep this up, especially the D of this quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron sits. Can't let up.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Allen misses. So shocking! But great that Andersen got the foul with him.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Ray allen, needs to seriously stop playing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a tip in by Birdman


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great rebound and1 by Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. If West got called for the foul he just got on Bird he'd foul out in the first half of every game.

:dwade: +1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yay Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus. West either pays off the refs or has nudes of them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh you idiot. Figure out where the board is going before jumping wildly. Jesus.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I think Heat still win this series but we _must_ get bigger this offseason with quality frontline depth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is 6-11 and long as hell. He needs to realize that staying stray up on the floor is good enough challenge on West.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron's gonna have to play 44 minutes this game at least. We suck without him.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

As I said, we need to take advantage of the fact that Hibbert is out right now. Big Three should play!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade needs to realise 22 foot jumpers early in the clock do not help.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I just really don't want to see ray allen anymore.

Also whats with Wade hoisting up long two's early in the shot clock. That's how we let teams back in it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bird

What a finish by Bird


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice finish by Bird from Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Augustin hitting bullshit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defensive rebounding is killing us


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SUCH a joke. Bosh is getting no calls inside. Pitiful refereeing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And then every time on the other end it's a call for their bigs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No foul there?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

How the **** are these Refs doing this legally.

WHAT THE ****


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MBP2UD+1


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Haslem has played great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD and1

Wow, an offensive explosion by UD tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

After we lost game 2 in part due to a brutal no-call for Bosh, you'd think the refs would be throwing him a bone. Looks like the opposite. Status quo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron with Hill in the post can't kickout for a Bosh 3, especially with the beautiful rhythm he's in there.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Stephenson is an idiot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go Heat!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Haslem!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great tip by UD.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UDDDD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hibbert just tried to make a swim move over Bosh, landed on Bosh, and Bosh got the foul.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Pacers play hard but cries everytime when they get touched.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course Sarah Palin is a Pacer supporter. :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Hibbert just tried to make a swim move over Bosh, landed on Bosh, and Bosh got the foul.


That was surreal. Amazing how our bigs and Cole are officiated.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's free throw are so flat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great D, can't grab the board. Story of our lives.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade over Hibbert!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD mean reversion


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What are these defensive boards...seriously...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD that was terrible reaction time on the Hibbert airball.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Hibbert's awful shot looked like a nice pass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WADE!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WHAT!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

20 to draw up the 2-for-1 plan?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looked like a soft call on Bosh


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Allen makes a three!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Finally, Ray. ****ing finally.

What a great play design.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

THRAY!!! Well done Spo!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Ray finally hits....we won't see that for a while. 

Our Offense is so potent at the moment.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray lives!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That play design was awesome. Props to Spo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Felt so good to see that go down for Ray. Now time for the Shattier cocoon to hatch and reveal the Horsetronaut in full bloom.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bron with the floater!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MBP


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

70 pts.

Goodness.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice finish by James!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

70 is really impressive, but this is a high-pace game. Fourteen isn't any sort of dominant lead.

Will be interesting to see if Indiana keeps the pace up to try to play catchup, or looks to slow it down to gain control of the game.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

70 points at half. Jesus.

we should be leading by 30 with that. Only up 14 but we will take it, especially in Indiana. 

We can't let this up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ! 

Didnt even look like he was looking at the rim

70-56 at the half

Great offense. Doing a ton of damage in the paint. And its not just Lebron tonight which is good to see.

D still far from where it needs to be though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fantastic half. Keep the O flowing, gotta compete better on the boards and on D though.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> LBJ!
> 
> *Didnt even look like he was looking at the rim*
> 
> ...


He doesn't need to. :yesyesyes:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We only have 1 TO at half?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman has 4 rebounds. Heat are 28-0 in the 28 games prior that he has had 4 rebounds in a game.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh and LeBron need to rebound more - especially Chris!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

doctordrizzay said:


> We only have 1 TO at half?


Correct. 4 steals too.

Source: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/gameflash/2013/05/26/33445/#live.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Bosh and LeBron need to rebound more - especially Chris!


We are tied on the boards.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

doctordrizzay said:


> We are tied on the boards.


Yeah, but they only have two each. They can do much more.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That clock malfunction effed us.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Chalmers. Lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Wade


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Hill with another three.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF UD? Wade was open right there.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cheap foul on Haslem. Hill reacted like a girl.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

George BLATANTLY traveled before that 3. This is getting beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible pass Wade. Horrible foul Rio.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

They are closing in now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a dumb foul by Mario


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh in foul trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 4th foul on Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron had the space to get attack there. Can't settle for that shot.

No replay on the Bosh foul of course.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

These refs are so blatant...they must have Pacer jerseys underneath their shirts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Home team is gonna make their run. Just gotta weather the storm and start building the lead back up again. Cant let the run get out of control though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So much dumb by us getting them back in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another J by UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Wade got brutalized. The crowd wouldn't have even minded if he got the call there. I think they were stunned.

UD J again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick block by Wade on George.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Amazing Hibbert can hit all these FTs just chucking it directly at the back of the rim, and we suck so much.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Ah, Chalmers. That looked bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stop taking that awful shot, Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HIbbert totally pushed one of our guys right in front of the refs.

Dumb shot by Wade on the other end.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bad reaction by LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FOH Rio.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice drive for the and-1 opp by Rio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another great block by Wade

and1 by Mario

Wario/Mario coming out this quarter.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Haslem!!

What a ball movement there...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD!

Great ball movement again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD is repeating G4 of last year, but in the other 3 quarters.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jace said:


> HIbbert totally pushed one of our guys right in front of the refs.
> 
> Dumb shot by Wade on the other end.


Yeah, they got three points free there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Remember 4 years ago when this would not be surprising shooting from UD?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice defense by Battier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta make sure not to slow it down too much. We still want to maximize possessions. Only 13 points this quarter with 3 minutes left.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"Oh dear Indiana, here our some FTs!" - Refs


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Chalmers makes hard things look easy.

Yes, I said that!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

How can West protest against that foul?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!

Great screen by Battier


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shane has gotten two of his possessionly tumbles called in a short amount of time.

Whoa! West yanked him by the neck!

:dwade:!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Dunk by Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

3 tumbles!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

West probably wants to punch Battier right now :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"Dumb enough to fall for it?" Should George not be called for running through a player? These guys are such clowns.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Two wide open looks from 3 for George. Second had to go down.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade why not pass to Bird while you're falling out? So dumb.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Offensive foul against George!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Andersen dunks it in!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BIRDMAN

Lucky deflection there


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

91-76 after three quarters.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lucky play for Bird.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is anybody else bothered by the completely biased commentary?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looked shaky, but held out ground


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least we broke the 20s in that quarter. Solid D and another 25+ point quarter should be enough here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

91-76 after 3

Great, great job by the Heat to withstand the Pacers run and build the lead back up.

Did it all with 0 points from Lebron.


Gotta do the same in the 4th. The home team will make their run, just cant let it get too big.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did Bron even score that quarter?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Can't give the 15 point lead away. 

Lebron held scoreless in the third, went 0-4.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Control the pace, keep being aggressive. Lock up the D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

A three by Battier.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bane!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Must avoid fouls to our big men, and not let them get in the bonus early. I dont want them shooting free throws for every ticky touch foul for the last 7 minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Y'all were spot on with the volleyball on the boards from Indiana.

There you go SHAN3!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SHANE LIVES


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade just ran to the locker room. Probably to re-tape the knee.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice lefty move in the post by the MBP.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish we could rebound


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Would've been huge Shane.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Ugly elbow on Allen by Hibbert.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MBPost


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Three by Allen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough Thray goes down!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Our shooters came back boys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Ray and Shane are kicking Judas and Bane's ass right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What the hell? Ray Allen plays for the Heat?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THRAY!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Indy only still in this from 16 offensive rebounds. Box out boys. FINISH!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

The flop by Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mark Wahlberg and Will Ferrell showed up to play (get it?  )


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Colin Cowherd is calling the NBA rigged because we're up big. I think these people are trapped in that conservative bubble Bill Maher talks about.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's where we generally stop playing. Plenty of time.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cole misses.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta close this now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Call time Spo...


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Not finished at all...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Refs are going to call everything for Indiana now. Slow it down. Get them points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake. We suck at playing with leads.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole still apparently prefers to hurt us in this series.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

that layup by cole...was typical.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Surprise surprise. We're at 4 fouls with 7 minutes to go in the 4th.

Who saw the early bonus coming....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They're in the bonus already?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sucks that the ball was clearly out off Stephenson and it results in a 3 point play for West cuz the ref got it wrong.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Squeeze the life out of 'em!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It is a foul Hibbert. You've just been getting away with it for much of the series.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on guys


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Adam said:


> Sucks that the ball was clearly out off Stephenson and it results in a 3 point play for West cuz the ref got it wrong.


Yeah, looked obvious.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Another three by them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And there's the customary 3 over Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Stephenson swished 3...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Stephenson. Jeeeez.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That little floater is on tonight for Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade phew


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That weakside Bird cut down the baseline has worked wonders.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good cut by Bird


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great look for Battier there. Not really close.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That shot is not good Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shattitrey...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now Bane and Judas are kicking Ray and Shane's asses again.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Allen misses another one.

Bosh back in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bird does the same thing Hibbert does, but gets the foul call


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn. Thray goes in and out. Baby steps.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mostly Mario over Wario tonight. Nice drives.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron wtf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice inbounds play!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was the second delay of game against Indy. We should be shooting a tech. Why are these refs so goddamn awful? Please tell me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

West got away with a huge travel there before


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

37 points this half after 70 in the first. Did the trick though.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

I hate Granger. Don't want too see him on the camera.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3 minutes left. Close out shooters, get a couple buckets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Best playoff game for the Heat, and its one where Lebron had a quiet stat sheet (though he played great)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOSH!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Are you sure they had another delay Adam? I know we had a prior one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game ball is UD's for sure. Unexpected, but incredibly timely contribution from Udonis.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Best playoff game for the Heat, and its one where Lebron had a quiet stat sheet (though he played great)


It has been a team win to 100%.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Well this is exactly what should happen when we play this Pacer team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also, Cole is crap this series. Would rather Millertime.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Two aberrational turnovers from LeBron away from being up 3-0. (Or maybe two missed FRay Throws).


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Are you sure they had another delay Adam? I know we had a prior one.


I thought David West had one but maybe I'm remembering the Heat's.

Bosh's box score looks bad but he was huge when he was on the floor.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jace said:


> Two aberrational turnovers from LeBron away from being up 3-0.


And that dumb shot by Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Scrubs better not come in here and screw everything up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 333

Good to see


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Three by Cole.  Mike Miller with the assist.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shard looks woeful


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole 3.

Wade kinda outplayed LeBron for a rare time. 9 and 9 on 4/4 for Bird.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

NoCo333


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This one felt good.

Bring this same intensity x2 in Game 4!


----------



## Major Bounce (May 2, 2010)

This is exactly how I was hoping Miami would come out and play tonight. Awesome, now if the role players can continue to contribute Miami will be in firm control of this series


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

First win in Indiana this season, but 3rd in a row in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Clinical, resounding performance by the boys. Great stuff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win

Great bounce back win for the Heat. 

UD and Bosh were huge early. Wade and Lebron were solid and spectacular at times. 

D finally looked good this series.

BIRDMAN BIRDMAN was great again. 9 and 9.

Now to try to do it again in game 4.


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 3h
> I'm often wrong, so take this for what it's worth: strong feeling Miami wins tonight. Again, don't see trends from 1st 2 games continuing


Great call by Ethan.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Remember when everyone said Bron had no post game?

Yeah. Dude has a post game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, 5 TOs? SHOULD'VE WON BY MORE. 

Have a great opportunity now. Win G4 and we can close out by the bay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat tie a franchise playoff record with only 5 turnovers.



> Dan Le Batard Show ‏@LeBatardShow 22m
> Difference between this team and one from 2010: Lebron didn't score in third and Bosh hasn't played in fourth. And Miami is plus 2 in half


Good point by LeBatard. Heat were +6 in the 2nd half and Lebron was scoreless in the 3rd and Bosh sat early on in the 3rd and didnt come back in until the game was pretty much decided in the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like we finally practiced free throws too. 24-28 tonight.

Gotta find ways to keep Chris on the floor. We look so much better when he's out there spacing for our guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cool stat


> Barry Jackson ‏@flasportsbuzz 44s
> Per ESPN, Heat first team to win five straight road games by double digits in a single postseason.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great job on Paul George tonight too. Only 13 for PG and 5 turnovers on 3-10.

Still haven't figured out how to defend Hibbert though.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

I have to go to work in 40-50 minutes and I will come back 8 hours after that. That's not fun when you haven't slept just to watch a game. But it's worth it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

George Hill has really been a threat this series. He keeps hitting dagger threes. Tonight he cut a big lead down to like 7 with them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It'll be interesting to see how Indy adapt their approach with Lebron in the post.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Now we need to take Game 4, and close this out at home.

Pacers will be ready to show that this was an abberation. Gonna be very tough to win both here in Indiana.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> It'll be interesting to see how Indy adapt their approach with Lebron in the post.


Probably shade him to the middle and away from that lefty hook. Lebron definitely looks more comfortable taking that lefty hook than the right hook in the paint for some reason.

If they do shade him to the middle, then our bigs will have to hit their baseline J's once again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly. Hibbert also intimated they'd send help sooner. LBJ's had 6 assists in the last two games. Expect him to exceed that in G4 if they go all out to keep him away from that spin baseline.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shite, 44 to 28 FTAs. Not sure I can remember a deficit for us like that, at least in the playoffs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Surprised to see LeWade bring back the duel postgame appearances on the dais. I surmise LeBron offered it to support Wade against the decline/injury narratives popping up, as he did to end their availability tonight. Was pretty funny. Great 'mate though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is it weird that this was one of LeBron's least impressive statistical games of his entire Miami career, but it was my favorite performance of his this postseason? I bitched about the way he played the first two games of this series, amid great statlines. Says a lot that our best game this postseason game with him putting up a mortal line. MBP in the post is my favorite thing. Should be our bread and butter. Even when he gets hot from outside, I don't love it.

The combination of a determined post game from LeBron and a high-assist game from Dwyane >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>






> @*CoupNBA*  19m The first half of Game 3 was Indiana's second-best offensive half, by efficiency (132.2 ORtg), of the season. They trailed by 14.


Whoa.

And...



> ‏@*CoupNBA*  16m Counting last night, the Heat have had 10 halves of basketball with a higher ORtg than the Pacers had in the first half of Game 3.


All of the smart basketball minds I follow contended that the first two games were highly aberrational and many pro-Indiana trends wouldn't continue. Seems their hot offense aberration continued into the first half, but our O was too intense and clean. I expect their O to continue to trend down, and hopefully our guys to continue trending up with their shooting, while also continuing to take care of the ball.

Also, 10 turnovers for Indiana, particularly against our D, is another outlier, and they effectively were blown out (while hitting 8 threes on 57% shooting). They've played three great games for them, and were pampered by the officials in every one. This may've been their best in many regards, and were never really in it beyond Q1. They may keep up this above-their-head play, but I'm confident that if we don't play like dicks we'll be fine.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love how ****ed up our team is. Open one of the most dominant offensive halves in playoff history with our SF running a post clinic and our C nailing 3s.

Crazy we only had 5 TOs when you look at some of them. One was by Lewis in garbage time. One was a silly travel on Ray's first touch. One was that really weird fall out of bounds with the ball by Wade with a teammate wide open right in front of him. Believe the other two were charges: One by LeBron "pushing off," another by UD on the George flop when his elbow grazed his cheek after he oddly looked off Wade open right in front of him. In other words, none were forced. All were easily avoidable.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> Is it weird that this was one of LeBron's least impressive statistical games of his entire Miami career, but it was my favorite performance of his this postseason? I bitched about the way he played the first two games of this series, amid great statlines. Says a lot that our best game this postseason game with him putting up a mortal line. MBP in the post is my favorite thing. Should be our bread and butter. Even when he gets hot from outside, I don't love it.


I agree, there is something about Lebron's form that I just hate, it's like his arms or too big or something. It's like watching Shaq or Howard taking a jump shot.

I also loved seeing Lebron in the post. It was just too easy. I think Miami still have to adjust to that type of game. Too many time that I thought the spacing was bad and didn't leave Lebron any space to work in. Only when the completely cleared out the left side that Lebron was money every time. PG is too small to take him in the post and if they put west on him, he will just take him on the perimeter.

It was just a thing of beauty to watch Lebron kill it in the low post. He makes it too easy. His baseline spin and lay it is just effortless.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)




----------

